# Gardening for food



## ashleydrew (Sep 18, 2014)

I am soon to be moving into a condo which has no private lawn. Which means that without the approval of the HOA I cannot put in a vegetable garden. Does anyone have any advice on how to still grow vegetables without garden space to do so?


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I use pots. Had nine tomato pots, five pepper pots, three cucumber and many herb pots. As long as you aren't using tires of something else similar, I would think you would be okay.
Oldest daughter had tomatoes, cucumber, lettuce and herbs on her small balcony.

Then work on your HOA to get a garden.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Check out if there are some community gardens in your area that you can rent space. Like Mrs Inor says, pots are excellent and work well with peppers and tomatoes. You can also grow cucumbers vertically up a trellis. 

Other than that, you should probably move. HOA's are of the devil.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Or get with a friend who does have a yard, and see about gardening together.
Maybe even put an ad in the paper that your looking for a gardening spot.


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

Pots are a good option but you might look into the idea of hydroponics. I've seen it a few times in homes. It's kind of complicated and didn't look like an inexpensive option but it is an option.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Look into 5 gallon bucket self watering planters. My tomatoes were heavily productive and grew over 8' tall. You can do it with most veggies. We will be doing a combo of those and keyhole gardens this coming year.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

As many above have mentions, those are all good options.

Here is an option I used on my boat when I was living on it...sprouting! If you got room for two or three shoe box size containers, then you got enough room for sprouting enough sprouts to make it more than worth while. They are incredibly nutrious and can be used in salads, cooked meals and yes, even sandwiches instead of lettice! I also used 24 inch window sill boxes to grow tons of Swiss Chard, Spinach and cooking herbs.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> As many above have mentions, those are all good options.
> 
> Here is an option I used on my boat when I was living on it...sprouting! If you got room for two or three shoe box size containers, then you got enough room for sprouting enough sprouts to make it more than worth while. They are incredibly nutrious and can be used in salads, cooked meals and yes, even sandwiches instead of lettice! I also used 24 inch window sill boxes to grow tons of Swiss Chard, Spinach and cooking herbs.


Can you dehydrate or even can sprouts?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> As many above have mentions, those are all good options.
> 
> Here is an option I used on my boat when I was living on it...sprouting! If you got room for two or three shoe box size containers, then you got enough room for sprouting enough sprouts to make it more than worth while. They are incredibly nutrious and can be used in salads, cooked meals and yes, even sandwiches instead of lettice! I also used 24 inch window sill boxes to grow tons of Swiss Chard, Spinach and cooking herbs.


Do you sprout just any seeds or is there a certain type that is better for this?


----------

